# Mica, Herman & Poppy



## davetee (Apr 12, 2010)

Some pics from a pet session today...after all that rain had stopped! Herman is a bit frail so we didn't get him running.


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Gorgeous pics :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

some more great piccies :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Starlights (May 2, 2010)

beautiful photos!!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Stunning photos and stunning dogs!


----------



## davetee (Apr 12, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> some more great piccies :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks. Posted yours today...should be with you by the end of the week


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow fantastic pictures, gorgeous dogs.:thumbup:


----------



## davetee (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks all..the owner was pleased


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

davetee said:


> Thanks. Posted yours today...should be with you by the end of the week


ohhhhhh great thanks, am looking forward to seeing them


----------



## johny_b_good (May 4, 2010)

superior quality of photos
my regards


----------

